# Anschluss AIO Deepcool Castle 360 RGB V2 an Asus Board



## Auximines (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo.
Ich will mir nach ca. 20 Jahren wieder mal einen PC zusammenbauen. Die Teile will ich mir nach und nach kaufen.
Das Board , ein Asus ROG Strix X570-F Gaming , habe ich schon.
Auf der Suche nach Prozessorkühlung bin ich auf die AIO Deepcool Castle 360 RGB v2 gestoßen.
Installation ist soweit klar , nur mit den  Kabelanschlüssen an der Pumpe komme ich nicht so klar.
Auf dem Board sind nebeneinander CPU opt , CPU Fan , AiO Pump  , RGB Header1 und weiter unten W Pump+  Anschlüsse.
CPU Fan ist klar , da kommen die 3 Lüfter vom Radiator mithilfe eines Verteilers dran , aber wo das Stromkabel von der Pumpe ?
Dieses ist auch nur 3 polig . Läuft dann die Pumpe immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit ?
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## Hartbeat (16. Juni 2020)

Auximines schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich will mir nach ca. 20 Jahren wieder mal einen PC zusammenbauen. Die Teile will ich mir nach und nach kaufen.
> Das Board , ein Asus ROG Strix X570-F Gaming , habe ich schon.
> Auf der Suche nach Prozessorkühlung bin ich auf die AIO Deepcool Castle 360 RGB v2 gestoßen.
> ...



Die 3 Lüfter würde ich nicht an einem Adapter machen, sondern jeder an einen eigenen Anschluss auf dem Board, oder eine Lüftersteuerung/Controler nehmen.

Die WaKü kommt meisst auf "CPU2" und dann im BIOS auf WaKü stellen.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Juni 2020)

Natürlich kannst du die Lüfter auf einen Port zusammenfassen, was soll das denn bringen, die getrennt zu steuern?
Die Pumpe wird wohl nur über Spannung regelbar sein, das Board hat doch schon einen Port, der extra namentlich für Aio Pumpen geplant ist.
Sonst immer: Handbuch lesen.


----------



## Xsicht (16. Juni 2020)

Ich habe das selbe MB und habe die Deepcool Captain 360 .Habe die Pumpe an den AiO Pump und den RGB Anschluß an den mit 12v Header am MB ! Es gibt am MB noch RGB Anschluß mit 5v an den nicht anschließen , es steht aber in der Anleitung der AIO ob du den 5V oder den 12v RGB Header nehmen sollst.


----------



## Hartbeat (16. Juni 2020)

Xsicht schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe MB und habe die Deepcool Captain 360 .Habe die Pumpe an den AiO Pump und den RGB Anschluß an den mit 12v Header am MB ! Es gibt am MB noch RGB Anschluß mit 5v an den nicht anschließen , es steht aber in der Anleitung der AIO ob du den 5V oder den 12v RGB Header nehmen sollst.



lass mal raten, für die Lüfter ist ein "sata" stromadapter bei ?


----------



## Xsicht (16. Juni 2020)

Hartbeat schrieb:


> lass mal raten, für die Lüfter ist ein "sata" stromadapter bei ?



Nein , einer Verteiler für die 3 Lüfter welcher an einen Single Anschluß ans Board geht.

Anleitung: http://www.deepcool.com/download/pdf/CAPTAIN360.pdf


----------



## Auximines (16. Juni 2020)

Danke für Eure Antworten. 
War mir nur unschlüssig , da ich den Kühler ja noch nicht habe , deshalb habe ich lieber vor dem Kauf gefragt.


----------



## Hartbeat (16. Juni 2020)

Xsicht schrieb:


> Nein , einer Verteiler für die 3 Lüfter welcher an einen Single Anschluß ans Board geht.
> 
> Anleitung: http://www.deepcool.com/download/pdf/CAPTAIN360.pdf



Stimmt schon, aber ich würde trotzdem das an je einen machen und nicht den Adapter nehmen, wenn 1 lüfter an dem Adapter oder 2 ausfallen oder nicht voll drehen, bekommt man keine Nachricht.....
Bei 6 Anschlüssen auf dem Board sollte das machbar sein 

und den Verteiler kann man zur Not ja für Gehäuselüfter nutzen


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Juni 2020)

Wenn einer ausfällt, ist das noch lange kein Problem. Irgendwann sieht man es aus, erst recht bei halbwegs offenem Gehäuse.


----------

